# Jobsmart air compressor help



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

it sounds like your pressure relief valve has popped off, try pulling it out and letting it snap back in, usually there is a little ring to pull it out with, still no luck try pushing it in with your finger, if doesn't want to seal, replace it


----------



## theddaug (Jun 8, 2015)

Ya there is two relief valves it is 2 out let both those work great this plug thing is at the top of pump side of head where the line goes to tank has this little plug thing and the air is coming out of it all that is stamped on it is 22 bar kinda looks like a temp relief but dont know just was wanting to know if it can be plugged


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

not sure, someone remove a gage and leave a open port?

can you post a pic of the leaking part

is this a new comp? if not did it ever run properly?


----------



## theddaug (Jun 8, 2015)

Yes it ran I will post a pic after work tomarrow I get off work at 5 pm I will try a pic now but a little dark


----------



## theddaug (Jun 8, 2015)

I guess I dont know how to up load pics on here


----------



## theddaug (Jun 8, 2015)

Yodaman is there a way to pm so we can use email could send you pics that way


----------



## theddaug (Jun 8, 2015)

See if this works Air comes out the hole in center of this plug


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

this should be a adjustable relief valve, trying turning the hex in while it is leaking


----------



## theddaug (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi yodaman
This elbow is bassicaly a T The hex head part just screws in to it there is no adj to it
the air is coming out that center hole that part is one solid piece if it is pressure relief
it would be fixed valve I just can not find this part anywhere all it says on it is 22 bar


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

theddaug said:


> See if this works Air comes out the hole in center of this plug



Did you try taking the spring loaded valve (cap that says 22) off and see if it's plugged. Sometimes they get clogged and prevent the nipple from pushing back up to seal. Or just buy a new one, take that one with you to match it up. Any big box or tractor supply should carry them. Just a suggestion.


----------



## theddaug (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi 
We did pull this part out there seems to be nothing to do to it we tried to move anything to release it and did nothing


----------



## theddaug (Jun 8, 2015)

Ok guys 
Here is what I got that part must be like the release for start up but I need to tap to get it closed and then it pumps air now I only have the 2 gauges at the hose conections and can only get to 50 psi and wont go any higher and dont shut down where do I start regulator or sme lines can not really tell what presure in tank oh the presure holds good at 50 no leaks and just keeps running


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

bar is a unit of pressure, wiki says 1 bar = 14.5 psi, so 22 bar = 319 psi, so I would say you have a defective pressure relief valve, and would definitely not recommend plugging, but replace with the same part or one that is equally rated.


----------



## theddaug (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi yodaman
Did you see my last post I got that valve to work check out last post no leaks just keeps running and only showing 50 psi


----------



## theddaug (Jun 8, 2015)

Hey yodaman 
When I got this from guy it was loaded with water in tank like a lot so wondering if it might have messed with regulator


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

yea I read it after I made my post, not sure what to tell you;

ether it is leaking some where or it not building up pressure,

disconnect all the air hoses, turn on and run your hand around the compressor slowly feeling for a leak.


----------



## theddaug (Jun 8, 2015)

Did that to no leaks I will try putting hose on and my blower tool and see if it can hold any pressure after that dont have a qlue what to do I am done for tonite will try tuesday was long day at work if you come up with any Ideas please send reply will try anything


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

theddaug said:


> Hey yodaman
> When I got this from guy it was loaded with water in tank like a lot so wondering if it might have messed with regulator



you cold test the reg. by pulling it out and plugging the port. Turn on the comp. and watch the gages. If it goes past 50 then shut it down and replace the reg.

If it still maxes out at 50 then the compressor motor is not building pressure


----------



## theddaug (Jun 8, 2015)

I will try this next hope its not pump guy sold it to me as a running compressor and wont give $ back


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

when you shut off the comp. does the air psi drain off or stay at 50


----------



## theddaug (Jun 8, 2015)

it stays at 50 does not drop


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

keep your fingers crossed and do the reg test, be sure to drain the tank first


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

@"theddaug"--I'm thinking you may have two problems: 1) The pressure relief valve that you indicate is leaking air, and 2)this sounds as if the check valve at the tank is not holding pressure. The brass/copper tube that comes from the "tee thingy" at the head of the compressor probably goes to the tank. The tubing should be attached to another fitting, some are steel and some are brass, that actually screws into the tank. This will be your check valve. When the piston comes up within the cylinder it pushes air out into the brass/copper tubing and this air goes through the check valve into the tank. IF a check valve is not working properly the tank will not build up pressure that the unit is designed to build up. The brass/copper tubing from the cylinder to the tank will also get very hot, like really hot. With NO air pressure at all within the cylinder and NO air pressure at all within the tank take the fitting loose where the brass/copper tube attaches to fitting just before the tank. Remove the fitting that goes directly into the tank, this may be a bit hard as it probably has never been removed. Using a clean rag of some type take the check valve apart if it will come apart--some do, some don't. Inspect the check valve to see if any part of it may be cracked or has any type of build-up on it. You mentioned that this unit previously had water in the tank and that is an indication that the check valve may be rusty. Clean all the parts with something like carb cleaner or brake cleaner, lightly oil the parts and re-assemble the check valve. Replace the check valve, run the unit and see if this helps--I hope it does. Another problem you may have is a broken reed valve which is inside the head of the cylinder. Removing the head will allow you to see the reed valve(s), they appear to be flat metal parts something like one of the pieces of a "feeler gage" for checking valve clearances. IF one or more of these reed valves appear to be broken, rusty, cracked, or somewhat bent, then that reed valve needs to be replaced. I have actually made new reed valves from a leaf from a feeler gage set that was the same thickness.


----------

